# Who fancies helping at FOF this year?



## Graeme Edwards (23 Sep 2009)

Hi guys, just a quick one.

Last year, we were very lucky to have a fair few helping hands to set up the stand at the FOF. Thanks to you all, you know who you are.

So this year we are looking for the same kind of help in any one can spare some time. It's nice for the members to be part of the promotion of the hobby in any way you can.

So I'm just looking for a head count and if any one will be around Friday to help us set up?

I look forward to meeting many new faces and the usual gang as well.

I'm really looking forward to it this year.

Many thanks on behalf of the Founders, Admin and Mods.

Cheers.


----------



## Tony Swinney (23 Sep 2009)

I should be able to get down there on the Friday at least, so I'll help with the set up   

Tony


----------



## Superman (23 Sep 2009)

I'd love to, will let you know if I can help out this year.
Not sure if finances will allow now


----------



## andyh (23 Sep 2009)

Being fairly new to UKAPS can you explain what FOF is?

I think you mean Festival of Fish? 

Where is it, whats there and is it any good? Is there beer?


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Sep 2009)

If I can get down there I'm in 

I've already let Dan know that I will have some spare equipment, like 2 EX1200's, external heater etc.  I know last year we had to beg/steal/borrow equipment and fish.  I might be able to bring some fish too?

Can anyone remind me of the dates for the show?


----------



## BINKSY1973 (24 Sep 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> Being fairly new to UKAPS can you explain what FOF is?



Here you go, all the information should be in the following thread.

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=5840&start=0



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Can anyone remind me of the dates for the show?



9th to 11th October.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (25 Sep 2009)

Hey Graeme,

I can come down and help if you need it? What equipment are you needing?

Lisa


----------



## Graeme Edwards (25 Sep 2009)

Thanks dudes....

Its not really equipment, its more the extra pairs of hands to set up cables, get water into the tanks, prep the tanks, making the stand look the shiz and blow the socks off all the other stands there. 

We still need some plants for the 80cm demo tank and for the society furnished tank too ( which is a 60cm ), so if any one has any they can spare, then that would be most aprecieted ( that goes to the sponsors too    ).

Cheers in advance.

Graeme.


----------



## soton_dave (27 Sep 2009)

what sort of time were you looking for help on the friday?i may be free and dont mind lugging buckets of water around etc.


----------



## Superman (27 Sep 2009)

Looks like I won't be able to come after all. Although might try and pop for the day, but can't guarantee any help.

I just found my photos of Ukaps @ FOF '08:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/clarklawso ... 937724514/


----------



## Themuleous (27 Sep 2009)

I'm hoping to come this year, not sure if I can get down there Friday but will try could probably do the evening.  What time do you normally get there Friday?

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (28 Sep 2009)

Thanks for all the offers of help, everyone!  

It really is appreciated and it's events like this that really makes UKAPS something special and already one of the most successful aquatic clubs in the UK.

It's easy for people to think that we're just a forum.  Of course, this is a big part of what we are, but it's when we meet one another face to face and make new and real friendships, well that's the best thing, in my view.

Graeme, Dan and I will be discussing finer details regarding timings soon, so we'll keep you updated as soon as we can.

I would really encourage anyone that can make it to the Festival to do so.  I'll even buy you a drink!    

Cheers!


----------



## ScottYalloP (28 Sep 2009)

If u need any help i could probably help out on the friday!


----------



## James Marshall (28 Sep 2009)

I can't get the day off on friday, but will be around all day saturday if you need any help then. Also if you require any CNC sign writing I would be more than happy to provide this and bring it with me on saturday morning. Just let me know.

Cheers
James


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Sep 2009)

ScottYalloP said:
			
		

> If u need any help i could probably help out on the friday!


Nice one Scott, we'll finalize times and let you know :0)

Thanks to everyone else, it stands to be a quality weekend for all who wishes to get involved!


			
				James Marshall said:
			
		

> I can't get the day off on friday, but will be around all day saturday if you need any help then. Also if you require any CNC sign writing I would be more than happy to provide this and bring it with me on saturday morning. Just let me know.
> 
> Cheers
> James


I'll PM you pal, thanks!


----------



## George Farmer (30 Sep 2009)

If anyone is seriously interested in helping to set up on the Friday (9th Oct) then we expect to be there between 5pm and 7pm, dependent on traffic and how long it take us to load up our van.

If you are interested then please PM myself, Dan or Graeme and we can exchange mobile telephone numbers to ensure you're not waiting around needlessly.

Any help at all is appreciated and the more the merrier.  Many hands make light work and the sooner we're set up, the sooner we can relax at the bar!  

On the Saturday we're usually early starters prepping to ensure everything is looking smart for the public, so come along anytime.  In 2007 we got to bed about 4am on the Fri/Sat, then up again at 0630!

Cheers!


----------



## Themuleous (30 Sep 2009)

I'm 95% certain I'll be going down Friday night.  What you guys doing for accommodation?

Sam


----------



## BINKSY1973 (1 Oct 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I'm 95% certain I'll be going down Friday night. What you guys doing for accommodation?



Was thinking along the same lines Sam. Would be great to help out a little, even if it is fetching and carrying. it all helps right.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## George Farmer (1 Oct 2009)

That's great news, Sam and Gordon!

Graeme, Dan and I all have our own rooms so I'm sure you can crash with us if you bring a sleeping bag.


----------



## Themuleous (1 Oct 2009)

Sounds perfect, count me in!

Cheers George.

Sam

PS - dare say a few shandies will help us sleep friday night


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Oct 2009)

I'm starting to think I might not be able to make this now.  Have a family thing on Sunday I've just found out about.  Damit!  Will see what happens I guess...


----------



## BINKSY1973 (1 Oct 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Graeme, Dan and I all have our own rooms so I'm sure you can crash with us if you bring a sleeping bag.



Cheers George, where are you staying if you dont mind me asking?

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## George Farmer (1 Oct 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Sounds perfect, count me in!
> 
> Cheers George.
> 
> ...


Great stuff mate!  Looking forward to it already.



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think I might not be able to make this now.  Have a family thing on Sunday I've just found out about.  Damit!  Will see what happens I guess...


That's rubbish mate.  Hopefully you can still make it, but family come first, of course.



			
				BINKSY1973 said:
			
		

> Cheers George, where are you staying if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Cheers Gordon.


Well, we're all minted up to the eyeballs so we're staying in the penthouse suite at the local Hilton....    

Kidding.  We're in the holiday chalets that are located in the complex.  It's an old 50s style holiday camp.  Retro-styleee!!!  It's all good fun!


----------



## Lozbug (2 Oct 2009)

Me +2 are on site friday evening - had mentioned it to dan already, so once we've set up our bit's we'll pop by.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Oct 2009)

Lozbug said:
			
		

> Me +2 are on site friday evening - had mentioned it to dan already, so once we've set up our bit's we'll pop by.


Great stuff!  Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Lozbug (3 Oct 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Lozbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you. All of ya's - here's hoping for a good, no, Great weekend!


----------



## Lozbug (4 Oct 2009)

sound slike it might be me +6 friday night lol cool.


----------



## George Farmer (4 Oct 2009)

Cool!  The more the merrier - literally!


----------



## Egmel (5 Oct 2009)

Depends on thesis progress.  If I can get another chapter finished by Friday then I'll pop down on the Saturday for a bit to say hello.  (Though I'll have to baggsie the car as my bike's been nicked   )  Would be good to see everyone again.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (6 Oct 2009)

Looks like i can't make it after all, some family issue has cropped up, if anything changes i will let you know .

Cheers Gordon.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Oct 2009)

I am still hoping to make it down for the Saturday work permitting off course.


----------



## John Starkey (8 Oct 2009)

Hi  guys,
sorry but I can't make it this year which I'm gutted about,
so have fun and do us proud,
regards john.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (8 Oct 2009)

It wont be the same old bean. We will miss ya!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (9 Oct 2009)

I might pop down tonight to help, and tomorrow to check out the other stands. What time are you getting there and needing help guys?


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Oct 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi  guys,
> sorry but I can't make it this year which I'm gutted about,
> so have fun and do us proud,
> regards john.


John me old bean, what a real shame! As Graeme says, it won't be the same without you  



			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> I might pop down tonight to help, and tomorrow to check out the other stands. What time are you getting there and needing help guys?



That would be great Lisa, we should be there between 5 & 7, i'll update on my phone as we approach.

Woo hoooo! UKAPS BABY!!!!!


----------



## Themuleous (9 Oct 2009)

Really sorry guys, but looks like I'm gonna have to back out of this.  Lots my dog yesterday and need to stay close to home encase anyone phones me.

Totally gutted as was really looking forward to seeing everyone again.  Guess if he turns up soon I'll probably still try and make it, but best assume I wont be there.

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Oct 2009)

Sorry to hear that Sam, i hope he turns up safe and sound.


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2009)

I've started a new thread with pictures form the show yesterday:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=8185

Tony


----------

